# Long Light Box for Photographing Firearms



## Roger3006 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello Everone, I hope all is well with yall.

I need advice like a dead man needs a coffin.

I may be photographing a large number of shotguns and rifles.  The photographs will be used in auction listing.  Most of the guns are not even close to high grades.  My goal is to be able to photograph the guns quickly from many different angles.  For the most part the images will be informational as to condition; however, I want to illustrate them the best I can while eliminating hot spots.  It will be impossible to make most of the items look sexy under any conditions; however, I want to make them look the best I can.

 I normally shoot firearms with pretty wood, engraving, etc. outdoors in shade which warrent much more time and effort than the above mentioned guns.  Almost all my photography has been outdoors and I have almost no studio experience.

The maximum length of anything I photograph will be about fifty two inches.

I can construct almost anything but if something is commerically available I am open.

If yall think thee is a better way to accomplish this I am all ears.

Thank you all for your help and suggestions.

Roger


----------



## Tony S (Mar 10, 2012)

I've got a 48 inch soft box that works pretty well for lighting things.  Run a google search on "strip soft box" and there are tons of links to ready made or DIY lighting boxes.


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank Tony, I am on it now.  Is that how you would go about this taskL

Grits


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Google "Scrim"!


----------

